# ScanGauge II



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

So after my recent attempt at trying to find a gauge for my CTD and trying an Edge Insight CTS with no luck (defective unit, last one in stock in my area), I decided to look around for a less expensive alternative. I came across ScanGauge and am currently working with the Development Engineer to get it working fully with the Chevy Cruze Diesel.

I have a custom unit that currently shows a Regen status along with various other working gauges such as Boost PSI, voltages, temperatures, etc. He is working on adding other gauges such as Soot Grams and DEF level gauges. It is quite a bit cheaper than some of the alternatives, such as the Edge Insight CTS and is capable of showing more information than most other gauges. It is able to read and clear codes, has trip monitoring, fuel consumption statistics, the works. It's quite an impressive and compact unit. I'm very pleased with it so far.

If you're interested in this unit, check out the website to read up more on it. I'll be keeping this post updated regularly as more gauges are enabled for this unit. 

I just thought you guys may be interested in this as I've seen some posts from people asking about gauges. Below is a screenshot displaying some gauges and a performance video.

Regen Status (shown as RGN), is indicated in numbered states
0 = Off
1 = Active
2 = Completed
3 = Inhibited

The others are pretty self explanatory.








TFT = Transmission Fluid Temperature (Shown in Fahrenheit)
STM = Soot Mass in the DPF (Shown in grams) (Not sure on the accuracy of this. I'll have to see how it changes when the car enters a regen)
_Soot Mass gauge is inaccurate in photo. Should be showing 12-13 grams._












---------------------------------------

*July 28th EDIT: Just received a reply from the Development Engineer. He's worked out gauges for the following:*
_Exhaust Gas Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data.__
Exhaust Gas Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data.__
Exhaust Gas Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data.__
DPF Soot Mass (Grams) __Reporting accurate data.__
DEF Level (%) __Reporting data. Unsure of accuracy__
DEF Range (Miles) __Reporting data. Unsure of accuracy__
Average DEF Consumption (g/km) __Reporting data. Unsure of accuracy__
Remaining DEF in Tank (lbs) __Reporting data. Unsure of accuracy
__DEF Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting data. Unsure of accuracy_

Some of those, mainly the DEF readings, I didn't even think the vehicle would read at all. I'll be testing these out shortly and will let you all know how it goes!

EDIT: So all these gauges report data and they seem to be functioning as intended. I'll need to wait for a regen to occur so I can see how the data for the Regen Status and DPF Soot Mass behaves.

---------------------------------------

*July 29th EDIT: I've received some m**ore gauge**s from the Development Engineer. I'll post them below and some pictures showing the gauges on the device itself.*
_Intake Air Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data.__
Intake Air Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data.__
Charge Air Cooler Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit) Reporting no data
Relative Humidity (%) Reporting no data 
Extended MAP (PSI) Reporting no data
__Transmission Fluid Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit) __Reporting accurate data._

---------------------------------------

*July 30th EDIT: I received 2 more gauges. These ones will come in handy if they work! I'll test them tomorrow.*
_Engine Oil Pressure (PSI) __Reporting accurate data.__
Torque Delivered (Ft-Lbs) __Reporting accurate data.

_EDIT: Tested the 2 gauges above and they seem to be reporting accurate data!

---------------------------------------

*August 3rd EDIT: 3 more gauges available that I will be testing tomorrow.*
_Torque Converter Clutch Slip Speed (RPM) Reporting accurate data.
Gear Ratio (x.xx:1) Reporting accurate data,
Current Gear (13 = Neutral, 14 = Reverse, 15 = Park, 1 = 1st gear, 2 = 2nd, etc) Reporting accurate data.

_---------------------------------------

*August 4th EDIT: *A couple more DPF related gauges I will be trying out tomorrow. They may or may not work. Let's hope they do!
_Distance Since Last DPF Regeneration (Miles) Reporting inaccurate data.
Number of Completed DPF Regenerations (#) __Reporting accurate data.__

_


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting! i like the compact size.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Lets hope he can get the other gauges operational. I would seriously consider this. It looks great.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Combien ca coute?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

plasticplant said:


> Lets hope he can get the other gauges operational. I would seriously consider this. I looks great.


I've edited the main post with the gauge names he's sent me. I've tested the following and they are all reporting data:
_Exhaust Gas Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
Exhaust Gas Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
Exhaust Gas Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
DPF Soot Mass (Grams)
DEF Level (%)
DEF Range (Miles)
Average DEF Consumption (g/km)
Remaining DEF in Tank (lbs)
DEF Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
_
I have yet to observe my vehicle go into a regen state to see how the data for Regen Status and DPF Soot Mass behaves. When I do, I'll let you guys know! So far things are looking promising.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

i like it. can you post pictures or video of gas temp and soot level?


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

id like to see tranny temp too


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

operator said:


> id like to see tranny temp too


I've updated the main post with another picture with Soot Mass and tranny fluid temp.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Engine Oil Pressure (PSI) and Torque Delivered (Ft-Lbs) have been added and are working great!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tranny temp is awesome for us who tow! Also to get it to the proper temp to check the fluid level.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I do like the price and size of this unit. Any idea when the gauges will be available to the rest of us?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

econrey said:


> I do like the price and size of this unit. Any idea when the gauges will be available to the rest of us?


At the moment your guess is as good as mine. I'm not sure what else the Development Engineer needs to do to complete the testing on his end. He may have a few more gauges to input and test. As soon as I get word from him I'll let you all know.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've received a reply from the Development Engineer again and he's setup a system on the ScanGauge website to be able to purchase test units with a $50 discount. Here's a quote from the email I received.



> I've added a coupon code to our checkout page (at www.ScanGauge.com) so people can use to indicate they'd like the experimental version. The coupon code is 'CruzeDiesel', and it will give them a $50 discount on a ScanGauge as our way of saying thanks for testing it out for us. I've set the coupon to allow up to 5 uses, but if there's demand for more than that I can kick it up a bit. I'll also see about having most of the working XGauges we've tested pre-programmed into the unit so people don't need to enter them all in. Also, since this is experimental, if for any reason people wish to return their unit we'll give them a refund even if it's past the 30-day risk free trial. Feel free to let them know, and if it's on a forum just let me know and I'd be happy to hop on and answer any questions they might have.




He mentioned that he'd be willing to come on the forum to answer questions, so if you have any, ask away!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Would this fit in the compartment in front of the shift level? Looks like it may be too wide.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Is it easy to program these perimeters into the Scan Gauge II?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have one of these already can it be updated to read the parameters you are listing for the TD.
As i do not think they are already there


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm the ScanGauge developer LiveTrash has been working with. I'm more than happy to answer any questions.



MilTownSHO said:


> Would this fit in the compartment in front of the shift level? Looks like it may be too wide.


I'm not sure of the dimensions of the compartment, but I know the ScanGauge is 4.8 Inches wide x 1.5 inches tall x 1 inch deep. LiveTrash may know better than I do since he's currently testing one out.



BlueTopaz said:


> Is it easy to program these perimeters into the Scan Gauge II?


It's fairly easy to be honest. You just need to punch in a sequence of numbers/letters as the ScanGauge prompts you for them. If anything it's just a little tedious. However during this testing period I'll likely have these XGauges pre-programmed into the firmware so they won't have to be typed in. I'm still working on coming up with more so at worst you may have to type in any new ones that come out after your unit was originally programmed.



shvlhead78 said:


> I have one of these already can it be updated to read the parameters you are listing for the TD.
> As i do not think they are already there


If anyone currently has a ScanGauge and would like this firmware I'd be happy to update your unit with this firmware. Just send your unit to:

Linear Logic LLC
ATTN: James DeLong
2222 S. Dobson Rd
STE 800
Mesa, AZ 85202

Just include a note that you'd like the Cruze Diesel firmware and your desired return address. The update and return shipping are free. If you're outside the United States contact me via E-mail first ([email protected]) and we can arrange an update if possible.

If there are any other questions feel free to ask away. Also, if there are any other parameters you'd like the ScanGauge to monitor just let me know and I'll see what I can do. Most likely if it's reported via the ECU we should be able to monitor it.

James DeLong
Linear Logic LLC


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks James. 

I just ordered one and used the "CruzeDiesel" code at checkout. Looking forward to setting it up and reading, boost, TFT, and regen for the most part. I'm sure there are more, just can't remember them right now.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Would this fit in the compartment in front of the shift level? Looks like it may be too wide.


It's too wide to sit in there but I'm sure if you're handy enough you could come up with some make-shift holster for it that would allow it to sit snugly in that compartment. I'm still deciding where I'm going to permanently mount mine.




BlueTopaz said:


> Thanks James.
> 
> I just ordered one and used the "CruzeDiesel" code at checkout. Looking forward to setting it up and reading, boost, TFT, and regen for the most part. I'm sure there are more, just can't remember them right now.


As James had mentioned, he's hoping to have most if not all of the gauges I've been testing pre-programmed into the unit that will be shipped to you. You can see all the ones that I've tested and the ones that are working on the main post of this thread.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am concerned about the accuracy of the grams of soot in the second picture. Mine has never gone over 20 - can anybody comment on why there was 35 grams displayed?


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> I am concerned about the accuracy of the grams of soot in the second picture. Mine has never gone over 20 - can anybody comment on why there was 35 grams displayed?


I believe your concern is warranted. I've found a possible error in the XGauge code which may have caused a reading of roughly 3x the correct value. I've sent LiveTrash a corrected XGauge. I believe with the corrected code that 32.5 grams will actually read about 12-13 grams.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Linear Logic said:


> I believe your concern is warranted. I've found a possible error in the XGauge code which may have caused a reading of roughly 3x the correct value. I've sent LiveTrash a corrected XGauge. I believe with the corrected code that 32.5 grams will actually read about 12-13 grams.


Awesome, thanks. Please confirm that if I order one it will have the updated code. i like the smaller size of this one.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> Awesome, thanks. Please confirm that if I order one it will have the updated code. i like the smaller size of this one.


I've just finished the firmware that will have certain XGauges pre-programmed into it that appear to be reading properly. The Soot Mass parameter is using the updated code. This is the current list of pre-programmed XGauges:

RGN - DPF Regen Status (0 = Off, 1 = Active, 2 = Completed, 3 = Inhibited)
EG1 - Exhaust Gas Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
EG2 - Exhuast Gas Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
EG3 - Exhaust Gas Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
STM - DPF Soot Mass (Grams)
LVL - Diesel Exhaust Fluid Level (%)
RNG - Diesel Exhaust Fluid Range (Miles)
ADC - Average DEF Consumption (g/mile)
LBS - Remaining DEF in Tank (Pounds)
IA2 - Intake Air Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
IA3 - Intake Air Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
TFT - Transmission Fluid Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
EOP - Engine Oil Pressure (PSI)

As new codes come out they'll probably be added to the pre-programmed list. Anything new that's not pre-programmed can simply be entered by the user into the ScanGauge and it should work if they have the experimental firmware (4.31CD).


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I might have jumped the gun a little early on ordering mine. Hopefully you are able to get it pre-programmed for my Cruze Diesel before it gets shipped.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I might have jumped the gun a little early on ordering mine. Hopefully you are able to get it pre-programmed for my Cruze Diesel before it gets shipped.


The first batch is going out today and they all have the pre-programmed XGauges listed above so no worries.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Awesome, thanks. Please confirm that if I order one it will have the updated code. i like the smaller size of this one.


The new gauge for soot grams works now. I'm showing 17 grams and I expect a regen to occur soon. I'll be able to then see if the regen and soot mass gauges are functioning as intended.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good to here things are working out well 
Sending my unit off tomorrow for an update ccasion14:
I have had it on my f350 Powerstroke for quite awhile as now it is my tow pig only driven on the weekends.


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

Just put my order in. Sounds like they will take care of us through these initial stages. The price was right too.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds good, I just placed my order


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

What did you end up paying? The site lists this the Scangauge II at $169.95. Did you get $50 off of that with the code that was listed on an earlier page?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Linear Logic said:


> Hello everyone, I'm the ScanGauge developer LiveTrash has been working with. I'm more than happy to answer any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very glad to see you're with us here, James! I've been a loyal fan of your products for almost 8 years now. I was going to send mine in for updates a few years back, but I couldn't bring myself to drive without it.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> What did you end up paying? The site lists this the Scangauge II at $169.95. Did you get $50 off of that with the code that was listed on an earlier page?



yes, it was like 131 with shipping added


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

plasticplant said:


> What did you end up paying? The site lists this the Scangauge II at $169.95. Did you get $50 off of that with the code that was listed on an earlier page?


The CruzeDiesel coupon code had all it's redemption's used by late yesterday, but I've increased the number of allowed redemption's this morning so it should be working again. The total should come to $119.95 + any shipping charges.



Sunline Fan said:


> Very glad to see you're with us here, James! I've been a loyal fan of your products for almost 8 years now. I was going to send mine in for updates a few years back, but I couldn't bring myself to drive without it.


Wow, 8 years! That goes back to nearly the first SG2's! Glad to hear you're happy, and if you ever do decide to send your unit in for an update just put a note in there that you're from the CruzeTalk forums and mark it to my attention - I'll get it updated for free.

I've also updated the pre-programmed XGauge list to include the following:

TSS - Torque Converter Clutch Slip Speed (RPM)
GRT - Gear Ratio (X.XX : 1)
GER - Current Gear (13 = Neutral, 14 = Reverse, 15 = Park, 1 = 1st, 2 = 2nd, etc)

I'll keep adding to the list as results come in from our testers. If anyone with the experimental firmware wants the XGauges to these new pre-programmed XGauges, or for any of the experimental XGauges just send an E-mail to [email protected].


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is my Scan Gauge II in my 02 Silverado. 

Is there any reason I need to send it in for an update? It works fine for what I use it for in the Silverado.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Here is my Scan Gauge II in my 02 Silverado.
> 
> Is there any reason I need to send it in for an update? It works fine for what I use it for in the Silverado.


Nice install! If it's working well for what you need it for in your Silverado I'd say there's no need to update it.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Only complaint I have is the screen picks up what is on my passenger seat. It would be nice if it had some type of coating on it to keep it from picking up reflections.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> yes, it was like 131 with shipping added


Perfect. Thx!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Linear Logic said:


> The CruzeDiesel coupon code had all it's redemption's used by late yesterday, but I've increased the number of allowed redemption's this morning so it should be working again. The total should come to $119.95 + any shipping charges.
> 
> Excellent. I plan on ordering today. Thx.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

@LinearLogic I actually just order the gauge, but I completely spaced on the window mount. How do I go about adding one to my current order? I see the mounts listed on your site, but I don't see anyway to add them to the cart.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

plasticplant said:


> @LinearLogic I actually just order the gauge, but I completely spaced on the window mount. How do I go about adding one to my current order? I see the mounts listed on your site, but I don't see anyway to add them to the cart.


No problem. I believe I know which order is yours based on the purchase time, but if you could send me a PM with your details just so I can be sure. I'll make sure we get a mount added to your order.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Had a regen today. Gauge works as expected except for Distance Since Last Regen (DSR) reading. Maybe it's a gauge code problem or it may just not work at all, we'll find out.

I know diesel has monitored at least a few regens with his Insight CTS. When does it stop the regen, diesel? Mine stopped at 3 and then shortly after jumped up to 4 grams. I noticed it start shortly before pulling into a lot. I held the RPM's up at 2,000 for a little while and then finished off the rest of the regen with a quick highway drive.

Anyway, I'll edit this post shortly with a video link and some pictures of the regen occurring.

*BEFORE:*







*NCR*: Number of Completed Regens
*RGN*: Regen Status _(0 = Not Running , 1 = Running , 2 = Finished , 3 = Inhibited)_
*STM*: Soot Mass in Grams
*DSR*: Distance Since Last Regen _(Not working)_

*DURING:
*




*AFTER:*


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the CTS and have seen 2 regen events on it. Both started at 22 and one ended at 2 and the other at 3 grams. (Or I missed the 2 and it went up to 3 before I saw it).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Had a regen today. Gauge works as expected except for Distance Since Last Regen (DSR) reading. Maybe it's a gauge code problem or it may just not work at all, we'll find out.
> 
> I know diesel has monitored at least a few regens with his Insight CTS. When does it stop the regen, diesel? Mine stopped at 3 and then shortly after jumped up to 4 grams. I noticed it start shortly before pulling into a lot. I held the RPM's up at 2,000 for a little while and then finished off the rest of the regen with a quick highway drive.


Mine starts at 19-20 and ends at 3. Sometimes it will stay at 3 for a while, other times it's back up to 12 before I know it.


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

Received my scanguage on Friday and STM was at 20. Today as soon as it hit 22 the regen started. It went down to 3 and within 10 city miles was holding around 10.
This scanguage is very useful in monitoring. Glad I ordered one with the $50 discount. Has anyone found a good place to mount it? Mine is riding on the passenger seat at the moment.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cruzalong said:


> Has anyone found a good place to mount it? Mine is riding on the passenger seat at the moment.


When I had one in my cruze I just set mine on top the steering column, it just sits centered below the factory DIC. Never even used velcro, cord seems to hold it in place.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Cruzalong said:


> Received my scanguage on Friday and STM was at 20. Today as soon as it hit 22 the regen started. It went down to 3 and within 10 city miles was holding around 10.
> This scanguage is very useful in monitoring. Glad I ordered one with the $50 discount. Has anyone found a good place to mount it? Mine is riding on the passenger seat at the moment.


That's exactly where mine's sitting. Since I have a developer unit I'm not mounting it yet. When I get my full unit from them I'll definitely find a place to mount it. I'm thinking of using the sticky tape or some sort of method to mount it as shown in the red circle. If you sit it on the angled part it's positioned perfectly so you can see the screen (for me anyway).








Anyway, great to see that it's working for you! Hope it saves you from interrupting a regen and keeps you out of the dealer for an unnecessary visit.


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

spacedout said:


> When I had one in my cruze I just set mine on top the steering column, it just sits centered below the factory DIC. Never even used velcro, cord seems to hold it in place.


I'll give that a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Linear Logic, do you ship it to Canada (Mississauga,Ontario) too? because I don't see it when you enter the country and postal code at the checkout, thanks.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Linear Logic, do you ship it to Canada (Mississauga,Ontario) too? because I don't see it when you enter the country and postal code at the checkout, thanks.


There's a link on the side of the page for International Orders. From there you'll be able to get it shipped to your address. It looks like it sends them a contact form by email. Make sure you specify in the *Comments & Special Instruction *that you're looking for the Cruze Diesel test model and that you'd like to use the CruzeDiesel coupon code (if any are still available).


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> pacolino said:
> 
> 
> > Linear Logic, do you ship it to Canada (Mississauga,Ontario) too? because I don't see it when you enter the country and postal code at the checkout, thanks.
> ...


LiveTrash is correct. If you fill out the International Orders form and put that you would like the Chevy Cruze experimental firmware with the $50 discount in the comments section our orders department will know what to do. We have to use that international orders form since it's the only way we currently have to quote you an accurate shipping price to Canada. You can also call in your order (1-888-433-5664) and mention you want the Chevy Cruze firmware version, and whomever is taking your order should be aware of the $50 discount. If for any reason they don't just ask to talk to me (James).


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Keith H. (Apr 23, 2015)

I placed my order Sunday night, and it looks like it will be here Wednesday. Thanks for the quick shipping and discount!

James, I do have some questions/requests. Would it be possible to do an X-Gauge for rate of soot mass accumulation in mg/mile? I think it would interesting to see how different driving styles, additives, winter/summer fuels, tunes and conditions accumulate soot in real time. 
Fuel pressures and injector balance rates would also be nice to have if possible. 

Thanks for taking the time to develop X-Gauges for the diesel Cruze, it is appreciated.

Keith


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking at mounting mine up above the rearview mirror or up along the windshield. My only concern is trying to remove the A pillar cover to run the wire. Not thrilled messing around in that area with the air bag there. Any suggestions?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I'm looking at mounting mine up above the rearview mirror or up along the windshield. My only concern is trying to remove the A pillar cover to run the wire. Not thrilled messing around in that area with the air bag there. Any suggestions?


Taking the cover off won't be a problem, it's running the wire correctly along there so it doesn't interfere with the airbag that may be. I posted on the page before this I think it is where I may put mine. You can also consider placing it on the steering column as some have mentioned.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

Keith H. said:


> I placed my order Sunday night, and it looks like it will be here Wednesday. Thanks for the quick shipping and discount!
> 
> James, I do have some questions/requests. Would it be possible to do an X-Gauge for rate of soot mass accumulation in mg/mile? I think it would interesting to see how different driving styles, additives, winter/summer fuels, tunes and conditions accumulate soot in real time.


Well, unfortunately from what I've seen the ECU doesn't report the rate of soot mass accumulation, just how much has accumulated. With the available data we currently have a rough hand calculation is possible, though the resolution would be somewhat limited. The Soot Mass Level is reported in whole grams, so we couldn't get it down to mg/Mile unfortunately. Still, you could figure out roughly how many miles driven per gram of soot accumulated.



Keith H. said:


> Fuel pressures and injector balance rates would also be nice to have if possible.


 Currently working on Fuel Pressure. We've gotten a 'Desired Fuel Pressure' XGauge working, but I'd rather get an Actual Fuel Pressure reading. The injector balance rates appear available, so I'll work on adding those.



BlueTopaz said:


> I'm looking at mounting mine up above the rearview mirror or up along the windshield. My only concern is trying to remove the A pillar cover to run the wire. Not thrilled messing around in that area with the air bag there. Any suggestions?


Routing through the A-Pillar is always tricky, and with the airbag there it may be a better idea to mount it on the steering column as LiveTrash suggests.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keith H. said:


> I placed my order Sunday night, and it looks like it will be here Wednesday. Thanks for the quick shipping and discount!
> 
> James, I do have some questions/requests. Would it be possible to do an X-Gauge for rate of soot mass accumulation in mg/mile? I think it would interesting to see how different driving styles, additives, winter/summer fuels, tunes and conditions accumulate soot in real time.
> Fuel pressures and injector balance rates would also be nice to have if possible.
> ...


Even if they could calculate the rate, the soot accumulation that is reported is too erratic to be meaningful. For example, I can build up 10 grams on the highway at 75 MPH in 50 miles and then the next gram on the same trip takes 300 miles. One time I ran 750 miles on the same soot count.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I got it mounted up along the windshield and I like it there, now to see how well it does driving down the road. It feels pretty secure and I ran the cable along the A pillar kind of under the door seal so it isn't in the way of the air bag but doesn't effect the door seal either.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, I got it mounted up along the windshield and I like it there, now to see how well it does driving down the road. It feels pretty secure and I ran the cable along the A pillar kind of under the door seal so it isn't in the way of the air bag but doesn't effect the door seal either.


This is what I was considering doing, or mounting it on the dash. What do you have it stuck up there with?
As for the door seal, the cable is rather thick, but as you said, it shouldn't interfere with the seal's operation. I have my dashcam wire running under the door seal as well.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I cut up a dealership license that they put on my car when I bought it. Works great, easy to bend. Then I wedged it up between the head liner and roof and stuck it with a small piece of double sided tape to the ScangaugeII. It takes a little resistance to get it to move around and pull back out. As light as the SG is I think it will stay in place. Only time will tell.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, I got it mounted up along the windshield and I like it there, now to see how well it does driving down the road. It feels pretty secure and I ran the cable along the A pillar kind of under the door seal so it isn't in the way of the air bag but doesn't effect the door seal either.


Looks good! Glad it worked out with routing the cable.

Also, here's a full list of the sensors we have XGauges for. They appear to be working properly:



DPF Regen Status (0 = Off, 1 = Active, 2 = Completed, 3 = Inhibited) 
Distance since Last Regen (Miles) 
Number of Completed Regens (#) 
Exhaust Gas Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Exhaust Gas Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Exhaust Gas Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
DPF Soot Mass (Grams) 
Diesel Exhaust Fluid Level (%) 
Diesel Exhaust Fluid Range (Miles) (Note: Shows 4095 until range drops below 4095 Miles) 
Average DEF Consumption (g/mile) 
Remaining DEF in Tank (Pounds) 
Intake Air Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Intake Air Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Transmission Fluid Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Engine Oil Pressure (PSI) 
Torque Converter Clutch Slip Speed (RPM) 
Gear Ratio (X.XX : 1) 
Current Gear (13 = Neutral, 14 = Reverse, 15 = Park, 1 = 1st, 2 = 2nd, etc) 
Main Injection Timing (Degrees) 
Fuel Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit) 
Cylinder Balancing Rates (cubic mm) 

If anyone that currently has an experimental firmware ScanGauge that doesn't have some of these XGauges (some were added later than the first experimental units) just contact me at [email protected] and I can send you the XGauge info on all of them. I would post them here, but they require a yet unreleased ScanGauge firmware to work at all so for now I'll E-mail them to those who have the experimental firmware.

As of right now we have a pretty good test group going and everything appears to be working properly, so I'll likely end the 'CruzeDiesel' coupon code in the next day or so. I'll probably still leave it up so people can use it to indicate they'd like to try the experimental firmware, but the discount will likely be gone or greatly reduced, so get your orders in now while you can!

Also, anyone that currently owns a ScanGauge can send it in for a free update. Just indicate that you want the Cruze Diesel special firmware and mark it to my attention (James) and I'll get you set up with it.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

James, any chance to put the abbreviation in front of those Sensors? I know a few like TFT is transmission fluid temp but a few others not sure of. Thanks. 

My "diesel exhaust fluid range" is showing 4095 miles. It is interesting since my DEF tank was filled up when I purchased the car and I have since put 6k miles on it. My LVL is showing 100.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> James, any chance to put the abbreviation in front of those Sensors? I know a few like TFT is transmission fluid temp but a few others not sure of. Thanks.
> 
> My "diesel exhaust fluid range" is showing 4095 miles. It is interesting since my DEF tank was filled up when I purchased the car and I have since put 6k miles on it. My LVL is showing 100.


I'll post them here as I have them all in my email communications with James.


*RGN *DPF Regen Status (0 = Off, 1 = Active, 2 = Completed, 3 = Inhibited)
*DSR *Distance since Last Regen (Miles)
*NCR *Number of Completed Regens (#)
*EG1 *Exhaust Gas Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*EG2 *Exhaust Gas Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*EG3 *Exhaust Gas Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*STM *DPF Soot Mass (Grams)
*LVL *Diesel Exhaust Fluid Level (%)
*RNG *Diesel Exhaust Fluid Range (Miles) (Note: Shows 4095 until range drops below 4095 Miles)
*ADC *Average DEF Consumption (g/mile)
*LBS *Remaining DEF in Tank (Pounds)
*IA2 *Intake Air Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*IA3 *Intake Air Temperature 3 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*TFT *Transmission Fluid Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*PSI *Engine Oil Pressure (PSI)
*RPM *Torque Converter Clutch Slip Speed (RPM)
*GRT *Gear Ratio (X.XX : 1)
*GER *Current Gear (13 = Neutral, 14 = Reverse, 15 = Park, 1 = 1st, 2 = 2nd, etc)
*MIT *Main Injection Timing (Degrees)
*FLT *Fuel Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
*​BR1 *Cylinder Balancing Rates (cubic mm) _(More will be added for each cylinder)_
The DEF Level may work the same way as DEF Range and only start changing at a certain point, possibly when there's 4095 miles remaining. This is beyond the gauge's control as this would be the vehicle's sensor that is not reading all of what is in the tank.


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me why there are 3 exh gas temp gauges and 2 intake air gauges? They all read different when I scroll thru them. Any info on why there is more than 1 gauge for each of them? If the temps are from different locations in the system, does anyone know where guage 1 is sensing from? Guage 2 sensing from? etc.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> *NCR *Number of Completed Regens (#)


Does this one work for you? It does not work on the CTS.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> My "diesel exhaust fluid range" is showing 4095 miles. It is interesting since my DEF tank was filled up when I purchased the car and I have since put 6k miles on it. My LVL is showing 100.


The Diesel Exhaust Fluid Range sensor seems a bit unique in the fact that the data range given to it doesn't appear to cover normal operational values. Normally parameters are given data ranges that go well beyond what's expected so that almost no matter what the reading doesn't go off scale. For example I've seen temperature sensors that have data ranges that go all the way down to absolute zero. The sensor itself would probably break before it would go off scale. However, in this case the DEF Range can easily exceed 4095 Miles, but that's the max reading it can show. I can only guess why that is as I don't know exactly how they measure the DEF level. Perhaps they only measure the DEF level at a point that's below the tanks capacity and consider anything above that just extra full.

Either way, I suspect that once the range actually drops below 4095 you'll see it start ticking down as you drive.



Cruzalong said:


> Can anyone tell me why there are 3 exh gas temp gauges and 2 intake air gauges? They all read different when I scroll thru them. Any info on why there is more than 1 gauge for each of them? If the temps are from different locations in the system, does anyone know where guage 1 is sensing from? Guage 2 sensing from? etc.


There are multiple Exhaust Gas Temperature readings since there are multiple points at which the exhaust gas temp is monitored. I believe EG1 is Post DOC and EG2 is post DPF, and as for EG3 I'm not sure. Usually people can infer where an EGT sensor is located based on what the temperature reads before, during, and after a regen occurs. Roughly the same explanation for the intake air temp readings. I'm not sure where they're located physically, but based on how they behave we can likely figure out where they may be.



diesel said:


> LiveTrash said:
> 
> 
> > *NCR *Number of Completed Regens (#)
> ...


My understanding is that the NCR XGauge being tested did increment up 1 after a regen was completed, so it's looking like it works for the ScanGauge 2.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Just tried to purchase this direct from ScanGauge and when I check out it says cart empty? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

CosmosGoat said:


> Just tried to purchase this direct from ScanGauge and when I check out it says cart empty? Anyone else have this problem?


Seems to be working for me, but I'll contact our website admin just to be sure. If you want you can call in your order (1-888-433-5664) and they can still apply the CruzeDiesel coupon code.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Does this one work for you? It does not work on the CTS.


Seems to be working fine. It showed 19 before I monitored my first regen with the ScanGauge II. After it completed, it jumped up to 20.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Got my gauge today thanks guys for the great deal and all the hard work put in. Had to go in to the dealer two weekends ago for a manual regen. Hope to not have to do that again now that we can see the soot level and regen status. Got the continue driving warning at startup one morning and before the chance to get it in gear it immediately went to reduced power and engine light on.
Dealer said it indicate 50grams of soot.... plus a p0133 code again. 3rd time now. 
Number of complete regens is 82 car has 22500 miles. Seams high to me will have to do some research on this. 


Thanks Again!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and I really like it. It would be great to get like 6 gauges on one page, but I'll take this layout everyday! I am currently reading boost, coolant/water temp, soot accumulation and regen status. I had a regen today and everything displayed perfect. I'm excited to have this new toy! And going off what moes670 said, I will have had my car 2 years on Saturday. My guague is showing 109 regens. Regens are really all based off driving style. I'll post a pic as soon as I can to show how I have it set up.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

moes670 said:


> Got my gauge today thanks guys for the great deal and all the hard work put in. Had to go in to the dealer two weekends ago for a manual regen. Hope to not have to do that again now that we can see the soot level and regen status. Got the continue driving warning at startup one morning and before the chance to get it in gear it immediately went to reduced power and engine light on.
> Dealer said it indicate 50grams of soot.... plus a p0133 code again. 3rd time now.
> Number of complete regens is 82 car has 22500 miles. Seams high to me will have to do some research on this.
> 
> ...


So long as you keep an eye on the gauge it will certainly keep you out of the dealer for anymore manual regens. 50 grams of soot definitely seems like way too much. I don't think their meter or what ever they use was very accurate. You should see regens occurring around 20 grams of soot. Don't worry about turning the vehicle off if it shows around 20 grams, just try to avoid turning it off if RGN shows a 1 status. I think it'll allow 2 or 3 interruptions before a manual regen is required.

My car has a little under half the mileage yours does and has 20 completed regens. I drive it very conservatively, so if you drive it a little harder, or do more city driving, I'd say 82 regens for your mileage seems appropriate.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

Linear Logic said:


> ...
> 
> As of right now we have a pretty good test group going and everything appears to be working properly, so I'll likely end the 'CruzeDiesel' coupon code in the next day or so. I'll probably still leave it up so people can use it to indicate they'd like to try the experimental firmware, but the discount will likely be gone or greatly reduced, so get your orders in now while you can!
> 
> Also, anyone that currently owns a ScanGauge can send it in for a free update. Just indicate that you want the Cruze Diesel special firmware and mark it to my attention (James) and I'll get you set up with it.


James, I just wanted to let you know that although I haven't purchased my diesel Cruze yet (I am aiming for Labor Day weekend), I just purchased my second ScanGauge II from you guys. The first one has been excellent; I am VERY excited to have the same interface on the way for my new car, but with SUPER important information like the regen cycle data. Thanks in advance!!!


Also, thank you VERY much for this list of abbreviations Mr. LiveTrash:



LiveTrash said:


> ...
> 
> 
> *RGN *DPF Regen Status (0 = Off, 1 = Active, 2 = Completed, 3 = Inhibited)
> ...


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure where they came up with that number. It was my assumption that the ecm was reporting that number to their laptop or scanner. When I peaked inside there were both sitting on the seat. They also said they did a software update maybe the reason for the laptop. Don't remember the update number will have to look tomorrow. I do remember it was dated july 6th as the release date.

Wife drives 99% of the time so cant speak too much for driving habits. 25 mile commute one way speed limit mostly 55 or higher but have to go though 4 towns at 35. Average speed for a tank is 30-35 MPH.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I will have had my car 2 years on Saturday. My guague is showing 109 regens. Regens are really all based off driving style.


How many miles are you at with 109 regens? 

We have had ours 5 days short of one year now purchased new.


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you LiveTrash and ScanGauge! My dealer is struggling with my car, this should help resolve my problems one way or another!

Special thanks for the discount, this device is fabulous, had it on my wife's S/C LS3 last night, very useful! I'll be buying at least 1 more soon.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just installed mine a few minutes ago and love it. I wrapped the wire around the steering column a couple times and then tucked the gauge in there. Looks good, even if I have to lean up slightly to see it. 

I don't have these on mine - do I have to set them up somehow?



*DSR Distance since Last Regen (Miles)*
*NCR Number of Completed Regens (#)*


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

Took mine out and captured another regen while cruising Woodward Ave in my CTD :grin:, very insightful way to monitor the event. Will it be possible to monitor the dP sensor in the future? 

Well worth the money!


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> Just installed mine a few minutes ago and love it. I wrapped the wire around the steering column a couple times and then tucked the gauge in there. Looks good, even if I have to lean up slightly to see it.
> 
> I don't have these on mine - do I have to set them up somehow?
> 
> ...


Some of the early units didn't have those pre-programmed in since we hadn't tested them yet. However I've sent you a PM with the XGauge data needed to add those gauges.



Cetane said:


> Took mine out and captured another regen while cruising Woodward Ave in my CTD :grin:, very insightful way to monitor the event. Will it be possible to monitor the dP sensor in the future?
> 
> Well worth the money!


Glad you're finding it useful! Differenital Pressure should be an option. I will see if I can get that figured out by next week.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I had another regen today. I got to the store when it was at 13 grams and figured I'd see how it behaves when I interrupt the regen. I turned the car off at 13 grams of soot, with RGN showing 1. I get back in the car about 15 mins later and turn the vehicle on. Still showing 13 grams of soot and RGN now showing 0. I figured _maybe_ it may show 3 (which is inhibited), but it did not. I'm now thinking it may only show 3 when it has been fully inhibited and requires a manual regen. After pulling back onto the road and sitting in a bit of traffic, the RGN gauge changed back to 1 and the regen continued until it finished at 3 grams and the RGN gauge displayed 2 for completed.

So for those of you monitoring your first regens and unsure if you're able to safely turn the vehicle off mid-regen, it seems that it works just fine if you can't continue and must turn it off (at least once).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

moes670 said:


> How many miles are you at with 109 regens?
> 
> We have had ours 5 days short of one year now purchased new.


52500 miles


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just an FYI.

Driving home from the gym this morning my STM was at 23 and shortly after I got on the road I noticed my RGN went to 1. I got started on the 4 lane 55mph drive home when it went to 1 and watched as the STM went down slowly to 3 just as I got home 18 miles later. The RGN went to 2. 

What I did notice is that when I had to make a turn off the four lane onto two lane the RGN went to 0 but then went back to 1 as my STM was only down to 8 by then.

I noticed as I got home and backed into the garage that when I got of I could hear the exhaust cooling off by the "tinking" sound it was making like when it would be on a gas vehicle just coming off the interstate and shutting down.

Now to see how long my STM takes to get back up to 23. When I hooked up my ScanguageII it was already at 21 that was just last Tues.

Just a little info for everyone. Loving the gauge. I did notice that my ADC is at .21 and has not moved in the 50 mile round trip I took this morning.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I had another regen today. I got to the store when it was at 13 grams and figured I'd see how it behaves when I interrupt the regen. I turned the car off at 13 grams of soot, with RGN showing 1. I get back in the car about 15 mins later and turn the vehicle on. Still showing 13 grams of soot and RGN now showing 0. I figured _maybe_ it may show 3 (which is inhibited), but it did not. I'm now thinking it may only show 3 when it has been fully inhibited and requires a manual regen. After pulling back onto the road and sitting in a bit of traffic, the RGN gauge changed back to 1 and the regen continued until it finished at 3 grams and the RGN gauge displayed 2 for completed.
> 
> So for those of you monitoring your first regens and unsure if you're able to safely turn the vehicle off mid-regen, it seems that it works just fine if you can't continue and must turn it off (at least once).


I know it will continue at least a couple times. It will also continue burning soot even when the RGN status shows 0 during a regen, like in stop and go traffic. I guess it still remains hot enough to burn off the soot without the need to inject the extra fuel constantly. The regen status goes between 0 and 1 several times during the active regen, but only in stop and go traffic. If you are on the highway, it stays on until it is complete.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

Cetane said:


> Will it be possible to monitor the dP sensor in the future?


We now have a DPF Differential Pressure XGauge that appears to be working properly. Anyone that wants to try it out, just contact me at [email protected] and I'll get you set up with the XGauge code.

Also, I'm going to leave the CruzeDiesel coupon code active with a $25 discount instead of ending it completely. We're continuing to add new XGauges, so I still want to offer a discount as a way to say thanks for any future feedback they may provide on newly developed XGauges.

I also want to thank LiveTrash for getting this all started and testing out pretty much every XGauge I came up with so we could better sort out the good from the bad before they reached everyone else. Also, I want to thank everyone here for their comments, questions, and feedback. It helps tremendously to have a group of people who can give ideas on what sensor data to look for, and can give feedback on whether the results look reasonable or not.

I'm still working on developing more XGauges though, so if anyone has a gauge they'd like to monitor just let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Just an FYI.
> 
> Driving home from the gym this morning my STM was at 23 and shortly after I got on the road I noticed my RGN went to 1. I got started on the 4 lane 55mph drive home when it went to 1 and watched as the STM went down slowly to 3 just as I got home 18 miles later. The RGN went to 2.
> 
> ...



Exact same result for me. Shut down during regen and on next start it finished. 

James, sent you an email about getting the latest gauges for my scanguage. What do I need to do on my end to make it happen? Mine is a test unit purchased about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Cruzalong said:


> Exact same result for me. Shut down during regen and on next start it finished.
> 
> James, sent you an email about getting the latest gauges for my scanguage. What do I need to do on my end to make it happen? Mine is a test unit purchased about 2 weeks ago.


He'll get back to you with the codes you need to manually enter into the gauge. This video explains how it is done: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ggphJ60cDI


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of city/stop and go driving as of late (I just happened to install my scangauge during this time) and I have noticed what I like to call a "weak regen." What I mean by this, is that the car will go into regen mode during my city drives (at around 22-24 STM). It will go through the complete process and turn off. The gauge will be reading 3 STM. Literally in a matter of 10-20 miles the gauge will be reading 10-12 STM. Since my last regen yesterday on my drive home from work, I have put on 35 miles and my STM is showing 17 already. Is anyone else seeing this? Is it possible there are 2 types of regen modes on the car (one city, one highway)? This may very well be the cause of the soot cover sensors so many have been having issues with.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I have been doing a lot of city/stop and go driving as of late (I just happened to install my scangauge during this time) and I have noticed what I like to call a "weak regen." What I mean by this, is that the car will go into regen mode during my city drives (at around 22-24 STM). It will go through the complete process and turn off. The gauge will be reading 3 STM. Literally in a matter of 10-20 miles the gauge will be reading 10-12 STM. Since my last regen yesterday on my drive home from work, I have put on 35 miles and my STM is showing 17 already. Is anyone else seeing this? Is it possible there are 2 types of regen modes on the car (one city, one highway)? This may very well be the cause of the soot cover sensors so many have been having issues with.


This just happened yesterday. Soot down to 3 and status to 2 during highway portion of commute. 14 miles later 12 grams of soot when arrived home. Majority of that 14 miles is 2 lane highway at 55 but there are three towns you have to slow to 35. Wife then left for dinner in an 80 mile round trip mostly same 2 lane highway. Upon her return soot was at 21 grams. On her 25 mile commute in this morning another regen was started. It completed before she arrived but it did toggle between 0 and 1 a couple times when slowing for traffic lights. Don't have exact miles but estimating 120 miles between the two regens.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

moes670 said:


> This just happened yesterday. Soot down to 3 and status to 2 during highway portion of commute. 14 miles later 12 grams of soot when arrived home. Majority of that 14 miles is 2 lane highway at 55 but there are three towns you have to slow to 35. Wife then left for dinner in an 80 mile round trip mostly same 2 lane highway. Upon her return soot was at 21 grams. On her 25 mile commute in this morning another regen was started. It completed before she arrived but it did toggle between 0 and 1 a couple times when slowing for traffic lights. Don't have exact miles but estimating 120 miles between the two regens.


This is interesting. I'm very curious as to what the cause of this is. I went 2 years (52500 miles) and had 109 regens. Its now been 2 weeks (maybe 300 miles) and I've had 4-5 regens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> This is interesting. I'm very curious as to what the cause of this is. I went 2 years (52500 miles) and had 109 regens. Its now been 2 weeks (maybe 300 miles) and I've had 4-5 regens.


Just a theory, but I think it may have to do with the way the prior regen was completed. When I did my 2000 RPM sitting still regen, the next 2 regens after that were short. It was 4-5 regens after that before they started getting back over 750 miles.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Just curious guys, is there a way to bypass the DPF system on CTD? Just thinking out of the box...

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> This is interesting. I'm very curious as to what the cause of this is. I went 2 years (52500 miles) and had 109 regens. Its now been 2 weeks (maybe 300 miles) and I've had 4-5 regens.


Very possible. Car had to go in on aug 1st for a manual regen. Got the guage on the 13th and witnessed 3 regens so far. 

Did peek in the car when they had it outside doing the manual regen and RPMs were 3000. Not sure how long it took to complete.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Just curious guys, is there a way to bypass the DPF system on CTD? Just thinking out of the box...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Yes, but it will require re-working the vehicle's computer system so it doesn't send the car into low power mode and eventually shut down. It also won't allow it to meet emission standards and could be illegal depending on where you live.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks. At 1400km it completed 2 regen in total. I've noticed when stm reaches 23g it starts regeneration and you have to maintain at least 1500rpm, if rpm is lower than that rgn goes to 0 and then back to 1 when rpm increases until regen is complete when stm reached 3g. Now stm increased to 15g and stays there for a while. 
ScanGaugeII is a must have tool for CTD owners, very useful, thank you James and LiveTrash. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How much are they?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just curious, but quality of fuel I would think makes a difference on soot build up. Where is everyone getting their diesel. For me the local Murphy's station has it for $2.45. I can also get it at a local Hess station. Most other places you can't pay at the pump and have to go into the store. 

I'm also running AMSOIL's Cetane Boost and Diesel Injector Clean in every tank. I figure I will run that for a few tanks and then stop and see how it effects my soot.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

money_man said:


> How much are they?


The ScanGauge is typically $169.95, but right now we have a coupon code (CruzeDiesel) that you can use to get $25 off. Using this code will let us know you need our Cruze Diesel firmware which comes loaded with most of the XGauges we've figured out already per-programmed in.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I think that Murphy's uses 5% Bio Diesel or more and that is not good for your dpf. I run BP or Chevron because they have no Bio Diesel added. They also cost as much as a dime more than Murphy's


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! Look what I miss when I don't log in for a few weeks! I just ordered mine today. I missed out on the $50 discount, but this product looks too good to pass up!

Thanks for all the work you've done on this. I'm assuming if we order using the CruzeDiesel code it will come preloaded with the latest firmware, correct?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Wow! Look what I miss when I don't log in for a few weeks! I just ordered mine today. I missed out on the $50 discount, but this product looks too good to pass up!
> 
> Thanks for all the work you've done on this. I'm assuming if we order using the CruzeDiesel code it will come preloaded with the latest firmware, correct?


Mine did.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

PanJet said:


> Wow! Look what I miss when I don't log in for a few weeks! I just ordered mine today. I missed out on the $50 discount, but this product looks too good to pass up!
> 
> Thanks for all the work you've done on this. I'm assuming if we order using the CruzeDiesel code it will come preloaded with the latest firmware, correct?


Yes it will. It will also come with all the fully tested XGauges.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I just went out and checked my SGII and went through all the settings. I don't have
DSR distance since last regen
NCR number of completed regens
GRT Gear Ratio (X.XX:1), 
GER Current Gear, 
MIT main Injection Timing (Degrees),
FLT Fuel Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit), 
BRI Cylinder Balancing Rates (cubic mm)

I do have 
HPR which reads 2.5 and goes up with throttle
CPM 9999
FPR no reading
TPS no reading
TFC 0.13
LOD 30
LP no reading
EOP 27 at idle, this must be my oil pressure and not PSI


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

for clarification....EOP stands for Engine Oil Pressure which is measured in PSI 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I just went out and checked my SGII and went through all the settings. I don't have
> DSR distance since last regen
> NCR number of completed regens
> GRT Gear Ratio (X.XX:1),
> ...


If you purchased your unit early, the new XGauges I was testing at the time may not have been added. The ones you mentioned were probably those XGauges. I'll send you a PM with the codes you can enter.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I got mine today just in time for a regeneration.
I'm wondering what gauges people display
I have mine set to display Regenerations, soot level, boost and water temperature.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> I got mine today just in time for a regeneration.
> I'm wondering what gauges people display
> I have mine set to display Regenerations, soot level, boost and water temperature.


Soot Mass
Regen Status
Boost
Torque


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Soot Mass.Regen Status.Trans Temp.Oil Pressure


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Soot, regen, manifold absolute pressure, and number of completed regens. Note: I learned that if the MAP drops much below 13, you are in for an unexpected surprise with a failed regen. If I ever see it drop below 14 and I am close to a regen, I will keep driving. On that day when I went immediately from 22-35 grams of soot, the MAP was 12.8 and the engine sounded different.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Soot Mass
> Regen Status
> Boost
> Torque


Mine did not come with torque, only torque converter clutch slip. 
The FIA intake air temp not working.
TPS not working
The LOD seems to go to 99%very early.
HPR calculated horsepower was reading 84 at maximum acceleration so I increased it by 90%, it now reads 156 at max acceleration does this seem close? Should I readjust it?
When I was setting up the gauge I mistakenly edited a line in the X-gauge edit. I was trying to go back to previous screen and I hit plus and minus a few times. I'm not sure if this affected anything, however everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## Linear Logic (Aug 3, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> Mine did not come with torque, only torque converter clutch slip.
> The FIA intake air temp not working.
> TPS not working


Yea, for some reason these aren't supported. It's odd, but at the very least IA2 and IA3 make up for the intake air temperature. I could probably find one for Throttle Position if it's really needed.



Barefeet said:


> HPR calculated horsepower was reading 84 at maximum acceleration so I increased it by 90%, it now reads 156 at max acceleration does this seem close? Should I readjust it?


HPR will become more accurate as you do fill-ups with the ScanGauge, so just be sure to perform the fill-up procedure on the ScanGauge each time you fill up your tank. This is also a gross horsepower reading, and not net horsepower in case you were aiming for it to be net horsepower.



Barefeet said:


> When I was setting up the gauge I mistakenly edited a line in the X-gauge edit. I was trying to go back to previous screen and I hit plus and minus a few times. I'm not sure if this affected anything, however everything else seems to be working fine.


If everything is working well I wouldn't worry about it. XGauges won't save unless you go through the entire process and hit save at the end. If you ever need to go back to a previous section of an XGauge you're entering, the best option is to either hit the home button and go back and edit it again from the start or just keep going and save it, then go back to the section you need to edit.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Linear Logic said:


> HPR will become more accurate as you do fill-ups with the ScanGauge, so just be sure to perform the fill-up procedure on the ScanGauge each time you fill up your tank. This is also a gross horsepower reading, and not net horsepower in case you were aiming for it to be net horsepower.


That's good to know. I was wondering if mine needed some calibration as the most I saw out of it so far was somewhere around 50 horsepower (just plugged it in yesterday).

I'm loving this thing. I find myself most fascinated with the BST, IA, and EGT. I noticed IA2 appears to be pre-charged air with a fairly steady temp roughly 10-20 degrees higher than ambient, and IA3 appears to be post-charge (turbo) which varies greatly with acceleration. Does anyone know where the three EGT sensors are located in the system?



LiveTrash said:


> Soot Mass
> Regen Status
> Boost
> Torque


I don't have torque on mine either.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> Soot, regen, manifold absolute pressure, and number of completed regens. Note: I learned that if the MAP drops much below 13, you are in for an unexpected surprise with a failed regen. If I ever see it drop below 14 and I am close to a regen, I will keep driving. On that day when I went immediately from 22-35 grams of soot, the MAP was 12.8 and the engine sounded different.


Where did you learn that, and what does MAP have to do with a regen?

I shut off my car at 22 grams last night, and sure enough, it initiated a regen this morning. The first part of my drive is about four miles of slower back streets before reaching the freeway. The regen did not initiate until I was on the freeway. I actually noticed it first because my EG1 shot way up to 1,100 degrees and stayed there even after I stopped accelerating off the uphill onramp. I assumed a regen had started, and sure enough, about 30 seconds later RGN changed to status 1. 

What I was really impressed with is that EG1 stayed steady right around 1,100 degrees even when we slowed and stopped at a stop light several minutes later. It seems to be pretty efficient at keeping the temps burning even if the engine is running slow when EG1 is usually around 4-500 degrees. What I'd like to do is monitor all three EGT probes during the next regen to see if there are any variations on EG2 or EG3 during engine variations during a regen.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

PanJet said:


> Where did you learn that, and what does MAP have to do with a regen?
> 
> I shut off my car at 22 grams last night, and sure enough, it initiated a regen this morning. The first part of my drive is about four miles of slower back streets before reaching the freeway. The regen did not initiate until I was on the freeway. I actually noticed it first because my EG1 shot way up to 1,100 degrees and stayed there even after I stopped accelerating off the uphill onramp. I assumed a regen had started, and sure enough, about 30 seconds later RGN changed to status 1.
> 
> What I was really impressed with is that EG1 stayed steady right around 1,100 degrees even when we slowed and stopped at a stop light several minutes later. It seems to be pretty efficient at keeping the temps burning even if the engine is running slow when EG1 is usually around 4-500 degrees. What I'd like to do is monitor all three EGT probes during the next regen to see if there are any variations on EG2 or EG3 during engine variations during a regen.


Interesting findings. I'll have to monitor this during my next regen (which will be tomorrow, likely first thing when I head out. I shut the car off at 23 grams.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Where did you learn that, and what does MAP have to do with a regen?


My observations. MAP will drop noticably below 14 when it has started a regen, based on my initial observations and also during a regen Thursday.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> My observations. MAP will drop noticably below 14 when it has started a regen, based on my initial observations and also during a regen Thursday.


I have my setting to display BST instead of MAP. I receive a negative BST reading when idling or at a cruising speed during a regen.

There's also 3 new XGauges available:
DPF Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
EGR Cooler Temperature 1 (Degrees Fahrenheit)
EGR Cooler Temperature 2 (Degrees Fahrenheit)

If anyone would like the codes for these so you can try them out, let me know. I figured the DPF Tempurature could be very useful.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I have my setting to display BST instead of MAP. I receive a negative BST reading when idling or at a cruising speed during a regen.
> 
> There's also 3 new XGauges available:
> DPF Temperature (Degrees Fahrenheit)
> ...


Yes, please!

I as well have noticed negative BST just prior to and during a regen now since diesel mentioned it on his. I was trying to figure out why this is, so I was chatting with a guy who's very mechanical. Our completely unproven hypothesis is that perhaps the regen process somehow slows down the turbo (byproduct or on purpose?) causing a negative boost (air restriction) when at idle or low power use.

Some other interesting observations I've made in the last couple of weeks.

*More Regen Observations:*
First, I was driving in the mountains when a regen initiated. It was about halfway done when we went down a long downhill section of the road; pretty much coasting (although at 60 mph) for several miles. I noticed that while the EG temps stayed up, the RGN status went back to 0. Once we leveled off and the engine was working again, RGN went back to 1 and completed the regen.

Second, several times now I have noticed that when I start the car and drive, within a minute or two I will sometimes see the EG temps shoot up as if it's starting a regen, but this happens even if STM (grams of soot) is down in the teens (normal regen usually starts at 22 grams). The EG will get to around 950-1000, and then fall back to normal levels again. It's almost as if there is extra fuel that gets burned off? I'm not sure why this is. Typical EG1 temps are around 650-700 while cruising down the highway, briefly into the 800s and occasionally 900s after a period of heavy acceleration, and I've seen it drop as low as 215 while coasting on a long downhill. During regen, EG temps will jump to about 1,100 on EG1.

*Intake Air Temp*
I've been watching IA2 and IA3 now for fun. IA2 appears to be pre-charge (pre-turbo), as it varies little and usually sits about 5-20 degrees above ambient temps depending on how warm the engine is. IA3 appears to be charged intake air, and it is quite facinating to watch. It reacts similarly to BST (boost), but with a slight delay. If you're crusing down the road, it might sit around 130-150 degrees, but if you stomp on it or start going up a steep hill and the boost climbs, IA3 will jump into the 200s very quickly. It will also decrease back to 140 or so quickly once you're not longer using boost.

...just some cool observations.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> 
> Second, several times now I have noticed that when I start the car and drive, within a minute or two I will sometimes see the EG temps shoot up as if it's starting a regen, but this happens even if STM (grams of soot) is down in the teens (normal regen usually starts at 22 grams). The EG will get to around 950-1000, and then fall back to normal levels again. It's almost as if there is extra fuel that gets burned off? I'm not sure why this is. Typical EG1 temps are around 650-700 while cruising down the highway, briefly into the 800s and occasionally 900s after a period of heavy acceleration, and I've seen it drop as low as 215 while coasting on a long downhill. During regen, EG temps will jump to about 1,100 on EG1.
> ...


I have notice the exact same thing. I assumed the engine is programed to run rich to bring it up to operating temperature.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had interrupted a regen and parked the car overnight. When I started it up the next day, the MAP was 13.7 (instead of 14 or higher when not in regen mode) but the regen didn't actually resume until about 10-15 minutes of driving, and not until i got out on the highway. I wonder what all parameters need to be in place to have a regen start.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I had interrupted a regen and parked the car overnight. When I started it up the next day, the MAP was 13.7 (instead of 14 or higher when not in regen mode) but the regen didn't actually resume until about 10-15 minutes of driving, and not until i got out on the highway. I wonder what all parameters need to be in place to have a regen start.


From what I've observed, the temperature seems to be the only requirement. I've had regens begin in the city and on the highway once the vehicle has reached full operating temperature.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> From what I've observed, the temperature seems to be the only requirement. I've had regens begin in the city and on the highway once the vehicle has reached full operating temperature.


I wonder if it is a single temp or a combination of different sensor readings.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I got mine today just in time for a regeneration.
> I'm wondering what gauges people display
> I have mine set to display Regenerations, soot level, boost and water temperature.


I monitor the same.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got my SG2 and installed yesterday, just in time to witness a regen on my way to work this morning. As others noted, started at 22grams and dropped to 3. Although immediately after completing the regen it jumped to 4. By the time I got home I'm now at 16 grams within the past 60 miles, seems to have gone up a bit too fast? Currently at 36 completed regens in 22,800 miles. Overall, very pleased with the SG!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Got my SG2 and installed yesterday, just in time to witness a regen on my way to work this morning. As others noted, started at 22grams and dropped to 3. Although immediately after completing the regen it jumped to 4. By the time I got home I'm now at 16 grams within the past 60 miles, seems to have gone up a bit too fast? Currently at 36 completed regens in 22,800 miles. Overall, very pleased with the SG!


Good to hear! Glad it's working for you. Have you mounted it anywhere? If not, might I suggest a roofliner mount? I took a small piece of sheet metal, bent it to curve under the roofliner where it meets the windshield and have screwed the scangauge to the metal. I have it tucked up neatly beside the rearview mirror and ran the wire under the roofliner over to the doorseal and down to the OBDII port. Looks great. I'll post a picture tomorrow.

As for the soot mass reading, this has been noted by various other ScanGauge II users as well as myself and has been discussed in previous posts. It appears the computer or sensor used to read the soot mass isn't very accurate between 3 and 14 or 16. Once it reaches this number then it appears to read it a little more accurately. You'll likely find that it will climb from 16 to 22 very slowly. However, it should be noted that I've just reached 13,400 miles and it has been climbing very slowly from 12 to 22 for the past couple of regens. I'm at 20 now and at 540 miles since my last regen. Before I was getting quite a shorter distance between regens. Maybe something has changed? Maybe the filter has broken it a bit more? Who knows. As long as its working, it's good enough for me.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> LulzT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my SG2 and installed yesterday, just in time to witness a regen on my way to work this morning. As others noted, started at 22grams and dropped to 3. Although immediately after completing the regen it jumped to 4. By the time I got home I'm now at 16 grams within the past 60 miles, seems to have gone up a bit too fast? Currently at 36 completed regens in 22,800 miles. Overall, very pleased with the SG!
> ...


I'd like to see a pic of that, sounds like a nice spot! For now I stole the cell phone mount from my Camaro and used it to hold the SG. Has a windshield mount that sticks off the windshield like 8in or so, ran the wire through the fuse box cover to the port. I'll get a pic tmr.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I really wish they could make this in a more...integratable...form factor - something similar to an Aeroforce Interceptor and the like. You know, round?

It's not overly expensive, and it seems useful, but I'd also have to find a place to put it that would be really clean - if it could go in an A-pillar pod, that'd be perfect.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

This is the location where i placed my scangauge, i've run the cable around the top instrument cluster, there is a gap where cable fit tight in between as you can see in the picture.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> View attachment 168618
> 
> This is the location where i placed my scangauge, i've run the cable around the top instrument cluster, there is a gap where cable fit tight in between as you can see in the picture.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I was initially considering mounting it where you did but ultimately decided to mount it up at the roofliner. Here's some pictures.
















The Red line indicates where I ran the wire.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I was initially considering mounting it where you did but ultimately decided to mount it up at the roofliner. Here's some pictures.
> View attachment 168634
> View attachment 168626
> The Red line indicates where I ran the wire.
> View attachment 168642


Very nice! I may have to try that out. I haven't tried, but is it easy to snake that wire up there? I did something similar on my camaro for a radar detector, but there's a sizeable 90s GM gap that makes it easy and then runs down the A pillar which can't be done with the airbag we have in the way. I have mine where pacolino has that cellphone mount which is nice, in my sight but not obstructing my view.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> Very nice! I may have to try that out. I haven't tried, but is it easy to snake that wire up there? I did something similar on my camaro for a radar detector, but there's a sizeable 90s GM gap that makes it easy and then runs down the A pillar which can't be done with the airbag we have in the way. I have mine where pacolino has that cellphone mount which is nice, in my sight but not obstructing my view.


I had no problems running the wire under the roof liner. Getting it under the gap where the A pillar meets the roofliner was a bit trickier with the wire being thick, but again, no real problems.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I was initially considering mounting it where you did but ultimately decided to mount it up at the roofliner. Here's some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 168634
> 
> ...



Continuing briefly from my last post where I had pictures of my mounted gauge, here's a few of the sheet metal mounting plate I made for it.

You can see the bend I made in the metal so it curves under and into the gap between the roof liner and the roof of the vehicle properly. I drilled a hole in the metal where the screw from the sun-visor clip can go right through to hold it firmly in place. All I did to hold the gauge onto the metal was 2 screws spaced properly so they don't hit any electronic parts inside the gauge. I wrapped a bit of duct tape around the edges and any areas that make direct contact with any metal to avoid rattling.

http://i.imgur.com/EZpenfL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/v0jHZFf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QC0eApm.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HExwPwL.jpg


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Good job 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> Continuing briefly from my last post where I had pictures of my mounted gauge, here's a few of the sheet metal mounting plate I made for it.
> 
> You can see the bend I made in the metal so it curves under and into the gap between the roof liner and the roof of the vehicle properly. I drilled a hole in the metal where the screw from the sun-visor clip can go right through to hold it firmly in place. All I did to hold the gauge onto the metal was 2 screws spaced properly so they don't hit any electronic parts inside the gauge. I wrapped a bit of duct tape around the edges and any areas that make direct contact with any metal to avoid rattling.
> 
> ...


I mounted mine there as well. Just used an old aluminum dealer tag cut to fit and double sided taped it to the Scan GuageII. I like it there. I had to dim it some because at night it was just a little to bright.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I mounted mine there as well. Just used an old aluminum dealer tag cut to fit and double sided taped it to the Scan GuageII. I like it there. I had to dim it some because at night it was just a little to bright.


As did I with mine. Low brightness is perfect for night driving.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never really noticed mine being too bright at night, but then again, I have it mounted on top of the steering column so i don't really see it unless I lean up.


----------



## listerone (Nov 15, 2015)

save for later


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

Just saved this as well. Useful just to read. It seems general unless I'm missing something...
Is there a way to see engine oil temp?


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

I will repost my question from my own thread here, as I only had this information about regen due to my awesome ScanGauge.

Any ideas, folks? 



mrbrefast said:


> Yesterday morning, I pulled into work 1 minute before needing to be at my desk and looked over to notice the ScanGauge showing ~1100 degrees at Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor #1 - so a regen was in progress. The soot level was only down to 12 or 13. I didn't want to turn the damned car off in the midst of that.
> 
> I messaged my boss and advised I was in the parking lot due to my car being picky (and he was cool with it, I just skipped my morning break). I let it run all the way through to 3 grams of soot and the temps fell to ~900 degrees. I turned the car off and ran in to my desk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mrbrefast said:


> I will repost my question from my own thread here, as I only had this information about regen due to my awesome ScanGauge.
> 
> Any ideas, folks?


You're fine. Don't worry about it. That's normal. All DPFs do that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I've never really noticed mine being too bright at night, but then again, I have it mounted on top of the steering column so i don't really see it unless I lean up.


Does it dim when the interior lights (not dome/map, cluster, etc) come on?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mrbrefast said:


> I will repost my question from my own thread here, as I only had this information about regen due to my awesome ScanGauge.
> 
> Any ideas, folks?


I posted in your other thread. 



MP81 said:


> Does it dim when the interior lights (not dome/map, cluster, etc) come on?


Not that I noticed. Seems fixed level.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> You're fine. Don't worry about it. That's normal. All DPFs do that.





diesel said:


> I posted in your other thread.


Thank you both - after a few days of driving my newly-rebuilt Subaru, I did today's commute in the Cruze - and it only went up from 16 to 17 grams of soot, much more normal for the total commute.

DID anyone ever figure out how to do a manual regen, without going to the dealership?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mrbrefast said:


> DID anyone ever figure out how to do a manual regen, without going to the dealership?


No, but this would probably be my single biggest wish list item, however since I figured out how to avoid the condition that causes this to be needed (pre-regen), it's not as big a wish as it once was.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> No, but this would probably be my single biggest wish list item, however since I figured out how to avoid the condition that causes this to be needed (pre-regen), it's not as big a wish as it once was.


I just wish the **** car _told you_ it was doing one. But the light would probably terrify some people, so can't tell anyone. 

Those kinds of people probably get scared by a turn signal indicator.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

I can't say how long it takes to do a driving regen, but in my 2015 Pete, it takes at least 3 hours of highway driving with some uphills to clean the DPF. I know this because my truck told me that it was about time to do a regen, but I was driving on flat ground loaded but the engine wasn't loaded enough in Florida to be able to clean while driving. I had to do a parked regen because of this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I just wish the **** car _told you_ it was doing one. But the light would probably terrify some people, so can't tell anyone.
> 
> Those kinds of people probably get scared by a turn signal indicator.


The problem is, during the pre-regen danger zone, the regen indicator is still off. You have to look at other parameters (manifold pressure) to determine when you are in the danger zone. 



bsb2001ca said:


> I can't say how long it takes to do a driving regen, but in my 2015 Pete, it takes at least 3 hours of highway driving with some uphills to clean the DPF. I know this because my truck told me that it was about time to do a regen, but I was driving on flat ground loaded but the engine wasn't loaded enough in Florida to be able to clean while driving. I had to do a parked regen because of this.


From my experience, it's roughly 10-15 minutes in the CTD, give or take.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> The problem is, during the pre-regen danger zone, the regen indicator is still off. You have to look at other parameters (manifold pressure) to determine when you are in the danger zone.
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, it's roughly 10-15 minutes in the CTD, give or take.


The danger zone is for about a minute or less in pregen, just a DIC indicator saying not to turn car off and keep driving and the car to be smart enough to not let you turn car off would work fine. It would almost rarely ever happen. The whole problem would be solved. Or three colors on the light, red for don't turn off, yellow for regen, green for finished.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can you be at idle and have it finish a regen, or do you _have_ to keep driving?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You might be able to idle for 20 seconds and finish if it is close to being done, but generally no, need to be moving and rpms be higher than idle


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would it be possible to be stationary, but with elevated rpms? 

Granted, the whole point of moving while doing it is to cool the **** thing off - doing that while stationary won't do anything. Just trying to determine if something similar to a turbo-timer would work.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Would it be possible to be stationary, but with elevated rpms?
> 
> Granted, the whole point of moving while doing it is to cool the **** thing off - doing that while stationary won't do anything. Just trying to determine if something similar to a turbo-timer would work.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-discussion/132874-regen-without-driving.html


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

So when I use the CruzeDiesel coupon code, it comes pre-programmed with all of the relevant XGuages?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GMMillwright said:


> So when I use the CruzeDiesel coupon code, it comes pre-programmed with all of the relevant XGuages?


If I were you, I would contact them ahead of ordering to make sure. I got an early one and it came programmed with most of what I needed, but I had to add a couple.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> So when I use the CruzeDiesel coupon code, it comes pre-programmed with all of the relevant XGuages?


I called them directly and made sure it was programmed for Cruze diesel, been happy with it so far. Yesterday I had a regen and it said it was at 24 grams when it started, never had it go that high before a regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I called them directly and made sure it was programmed for Cruze diesel, been happy with it so far. Yesterday I had a regen and it said it was at 24 grams when it started, never had it go that high before a regen.


What were the circumstances leading up to it? I am guessing you interrupted a regen in progress (RGN=1) at 17 or 18 grams, and then it accumulated quickly up to 24 before the engine was warm enough to initiate the continuation.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I called them directly and made sure it was programmed for Cruze diesel, been happy with it so far. Yesterday I had a regen and it said it was at 24 grams when it started, never had it go that high before a regen.


I have had as high as 25 or 26 without seeing any "keep driving" or other dpf related messages. Was at 21 and climbed fairly quickly running short around town trips over a weekend (car never reached op temp or saw speeds above 35). It depends on driving habits and certain conditions. If the car isn't up to operating temps or you're driving below the minimum speed/rpm (30mph?) and egt1 is less than 1075F, it may not regen which can allow additional soot to accumulate. Ive noticed soot can climb rather quickly after 21. Nothing to worry about though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> I have had as high as 25 or 26 without seeing any "keep driving" or other dpf related messages. Was at 21 and climbed fairly quickly running short around town trips over a weekend (car never reached op temp or saw speeds above 35). It depends on driving habits and certain conditions. If the car isn't up to operating temps or you're driving below the minimum speed/rpm (30mph?) and egt1 is less than 1075F, it may not regen which can allow additional soot to accumulate. Ive noticed soot can climb rather quickly after 21. Nothing to worry about though.


As long as it doesn't get to 32 grams. 32 Grams is the threshold to force a manual regen which at this time can only be done by a dealership.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> What were the circumstances leading up to it? I am guessing you interrupted a regen in progress (RGN=1) at 17 or 18 grams, and then it accumulated quickly up to 24 before the engine was warm enough to initiate the continuation.


No interuption prior to it going to 24. It began and it went down to 6 then I shut the car off and it completed after that fine. It was on 22 and I took a friend to dinner and we ate dinner, when car was shut off the map was 14.6 as I recall and rgn was zero. I just found it strange, never happened before, it has gone to 23 before but not 24 that I ever observed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> I have had as high as 25 or 26 without seeing any "keep driving" or other dpf related messages. Was at 21 and climbed fairly quickly running short around town trips over a weekend (car never reached op temp or saw speeds above 35). It depends on driving habits and certain conditions. If the car isn't up to operating temps or you're driving below the minimum speed/rpm (30mph?) and egt1 is less than 1075F, it may not regen which can allow additional soot to accumulate. Ive noticed soot can climb rather quickly after 21. Nothing to worry about though.


Turned out fine, when it was at 24 I kept driving until regen began then it seemed pretty normal. The interval was pretty normal for in town driving, was like 235 miles. I guess no big deal.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Just ordered one. Nice that Linear Logic kept a $25 coupon code active after all the development was done. Looking forward to seeing what's really going on with the car, specifically re-gens, once it's here.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Anything out there that lets you do a manual re-gen?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup a professional scanner like one from snapon (what I have)


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Installed mine tonight. Made an L-shaped bracket at work and just tucked it under the headliner. Happy with how it looks.





What parameters are you using on yours? Of course I use the STM and RGN. What others are you using? I thought we had the option of boost pressure? MAP is closest, I guess. I use EOP for my 4th.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> What parameters are you using on yours? Of course I use the STM and RGN. What others are you using? I thought we had the option of boost pressure? MAP is closest, I guess. I use EOP for my 4th.


If you still have the instruction manual, it walks you through the steps on how to change MAP to BST for Boost Pressure in PSI.
I have STM , RGN , BST , TRQ (Torque)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GMMillwright said:


> Installed mine tonight. Made an L-shaped bracket at work and just tucked it under the headliner. Happy with how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to read my post about "Pre-regen" in the diesel technical "stickies"


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

New to the forum and just installed a SG2 last night. I am coming from past experience with a 1995 GMC Sierra 2500 with 6.5L TD. I had a boost gauge and EGT installed on that truck pre-turbo. Also, used to my father's 2003 Duramax with Edge Juice tune (also showing Boost and EGT post turbo). Neither truck had DPF or DEF injection of course.

Some interesting observations on the EGT of this car. Wondering if you guys see the same. I watch EGT1 as it seems to be the hottest most of the time so I assume it's closest to the turbo. My main concern is shutting off the engine and stopping oil flow before turbo has had a chance to cool down. I always watched this carefully on the old trucks and waited until temps dropped below 350F. The temp was of course directly tied to throttle usage and loading. This car however is much different.

I note that even after a cold start at 40F ambient temp and after driving a short distance, the temp climbs rapidly on its own. Even under light throttle and 45 mph it climbs to 800F. Wow! I assume the computer is altering fuel delivery to get the DPF or DEF system up to temp to get it working properly. Even after parking for a few minutes at a store and coming back out (coolant still hot) it does the same thing even while going between parking lots with little vehicle speed or load. My concern is when this happens and I only need to drive 3 or 4 min to the next stop on town the EGT is showing North of 700F.

Most people would never see or know this. If that probe is showing 700F or more isn't that what the turbo is at give or take? Won't shutting the engine off at this temp cause coking in the turbo bearings and damage it?

I never would have dared in the past to shut one of my trucks off at that temp. Heck, that's what it would see going down the highway at 75mph! Any thoughts?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ToRk15 said:


> New to the forum and just installed a SG2 last night. I am coming from past experience with a 1995 GMC Sierra 2500 with 6.5L TD. I had a boost gauge and EGT installed on that truck pre-turbo. Also, used to my father's 2003 Duramax with Edge Juice tune (also showing Boost and EGT post turbo). Neither truck had DPF or DEF injection of course.
> 
> Some interesting observations on the EGT of this car. Wondering if you guys see the same. I watch EGT1 as it seems to be the hottest most of the time so I assume it's closest to the turbo. My main concern is shutting off the engine and stopping oil flow before turbo has had a chance to cool down. I always watched this carefully on the old trucks and waited until temps dropped below 350F. The temp was of course directly tied to throttle usage and loading. This car however is much different.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you've been finding some posts and that the ScanGauge is working out for you. It's a great little device to monitor various things on the Cruze Diesel. I'm not very familiar with engines or the inner workings of cars in general, so my answers to your questions are personal experience and what people have told me in the past.

The car alters fuel consumption when the DPF is full and needs to burn off the accumulated soot. It uses extra fuel to super heat the filter and burns it off in a "clean" way as opposed to letting all the soot fly out the exhaust. The DEF is injected constantly in small amounts into the fuel/exhaust to help scrub it of harmful emissions and make what comes out of the tail pipe easier on the environment. So based on what you had said about the high temps, I seem to be getting the same temps during normal operation. I believe it is heating up normally and from there it just super heats when the DPF needs to work. No need for concern.

As for the turbo, unless you've been running it like a race car or for what ever reason stop on the side of the highway and immediately shut it off, I don't think you'll cause any damage. It isn't really a performance turbo, but rather a turbo to increase efficiency. It isn't working as hard as the turbos you see in those large diesel pickups that are made for hauling. If you've been driving around the city going easy on it and shut the engine off immediately when you get home, you won't be doing any harm. If you ever happen to turn the car off during a DPF Regeneration (which is fine by the way) then you may notice the fan is still running to help continue to cool things down. This will run for maybe a minute. The regeneration will begin once you head out again and the car warms up to operating temperature.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ToRk15 said:


> New to the forum and just installed a SG2 last night. I am coming from past experience with a 1995 GMC Sierra 2500 with 6.5L TD. I had a boost gauge and EGT installed on that truck pre-turbo. Also, used to my father's 2003 Duramax with Edge Juice tune (also showing Boost and EGT post turbo). Neither truck had DPF or DEF injection of course.
> 
> Some interesting observations on the EGT of this car. Wondering if you guys see the same. I watch EGT1 as it seems to be the hottest most of the time so I assume it's closest to the turbo. My main concern is shutting off the engine and stopping oil flow before turbo has had a chance to cool down. I always watched this carefully on the old trucks and waited until temps dropped below 350F. The temp was of course directly tied to throttle usage and loading. This car however is much different.
> 
> ...


Yes the vehicle is basically in a regen until it's warmed up.

As for temps well, temps themselves don't really mean a whole lot on their own, but the highest EGT1 I have seen outside a regen was about 1150F and the highest pre turbo EGT I have seen is about 1400F. Which is alot more than 800F so I would stop worry.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Yes the vehicle is basically in a regen until it's warmed up.


No, the regeneration is a cycle that happens when the DPF is full and factors such as operating temperature are met.


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. My thought is the computer does a "mini" regen soon after startup just to get everything good and not. Not like a normal regen as I've read on here which goes up to 1100 or so. It seems to go to around 800 for a couple min to get everything working normally again. Heck maybe the chemical reaction with the DEF in the exhaust needs a 'kick' to get it going. 

I've had similar experiences with my old truck. Had that to 1250F on a good acceleration. Scary thing was it would have easily kept going. Those engines (6.5 TD) did not come with intercoolers. Fatal design flaw in my opinion. Some guys saw IAT approaching 300F or more climbing a hill.

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm used to my old truck cooling down EGT wise significantly once I would back out of the throttle ie: slowing down and parking somewhere. It was a little unnerving last night a mile or two into my drive watching the EGT go UP even though I was slowing down coming up to a stop sign.


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry. Second sentence above I meant "good and Hot". Phone autocorrect....arg!


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry for the multi post. Just thought I would clarify that my above experience is only 75 miles after a regen and STM is only about 10 so I know it's nowhere near needing a regular regen at this time. Also for reference I drive about 50% of the time at 75 mph, another 25% at 50 mph and the last bit in the city. Interesting to be able to watch this data now.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> No, the regeneration is a cycle that happens when the DPF is full and factors such as operating temperature are met.


Well you're not wrong, it's not a regen, but it is the same principle. Inject fuel into the exhaust, retard timing, only difference is some details and it does it with EGR whereas a regen has no EGR.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ToRk15 said:


> Won't shutting the engine off at this temp cause coking in the turbo bearings and damage it?


Just my 2 cents here. I have 187K miles, no turbo issues ever. I usually idle for 15-30 secs before shutting off, with complete ignorance of EGT because I do not monitor that.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Linear Logic said:


> Yea, for some reason these aren't supported. It's odd, but at the very least IA2 and IA3 make up for the intake air temperature. I could probably find one for Throttle Position if it's really needed.
> 
> 
> HPR will become more accurate as you do fill-ups with the ScanGauge, so just be sure to perform the fill-up procedure on the ScanGauge each time you fill up your tank. This is also a gross horsepower reading, and not net horsepower in case you were aiming for it to be net horsepower.
> ...


Just placed my order with the CRUZEDIESEL coupon code, thanks for doing this for the Diesel Cruze owners. I currently use the Ultragage but can't find the X gauges you found, so you earned a new customer!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I kinda want one of these. Anybody use one with a gasser Cruze?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Just placed my order with the CRUZEDIESEL coupon code, thanks for doing this for the Diesel Cruze owners. I currently use the Ultragage but can't find the X gauges you found, so you earned a new customer!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Welcome to scangauge II family.  

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

sparkman said:


> I kinda want one of these. Anybody use one with a gasser Cruze?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I would think it would work just fine, I have a similar product called the Ultragage on 2 of my other cars, one GM gas, the other Diesel. It's mostly just standard OBD2 protocol, but does have a few GM specific X gauges. This one developed with specific X gauges for the Diesel seems to be a cut above the Ultragage for this specific model and engine.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> As for the turbo, unless you've been running it like a race car or for what ever reason stop on the side of the highway and immediately shut it off, I don't think you'll cause any damage. It isn't really a performance turbo, but rather a turbo to increase efficiency. It isn't working as hard as the turbos you see in those large diesel pickups that are made for hauling. If you've been driving around the city going easy on it and shut the engine off immediately when you get home, you won't be doing any harm. If you ever happen to turn the car off during a DPF Regeneration (which is fine by the way) then you may notice the fan is still running to help continue to cool things down. This will run for maybe a minute. The regeneration will begin once you head out again and the car warms up to operating temperature.


I have a habit (yes, its odd) of opening the hood on the car after a long run >30 miles home and its very hot under the hood . This is at engine speeds greater than 1500 RPMs where the turbo is operating on the vehicle. IN fact, you can't even touch the turbo housing its so hot. I often let the car coll for an hour or two before closing the hood to allow some of the heat to escape. When I don't open the hood and let the car sit for 8 hours, the turbo is still warm, almost hot, to the touch, after sitting for a full day. Between the turbo adn the exhaust and regens, its generating a LOT of heat under that hood. 

For those who've experienced a regen, have you ever gotten out of car and put hand under exhaust (carefully of course) while its regenning?? The exhaust coming out of the tail pipe is super hot. I haven't taken my laser temp gauge to it, BUT its amazing how hot it gets during regen. I suspect the same temps (or near) are occurring under the hood.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

ToRk15 said:


> Sorry for the multi post. Just thought I would clarify that my above experience is only 75 miles after a regen and STM is only about 10 so I know it's nowhere near needing a regular regen at this time. Also for reference I drive about 50% of the time at 75 mph, another 25% at 50 mph and the last bit in the city. Interesting to be able to watch this data now.


I've been running the SC2 for nearly a year now. The info it provides is invaluable. FWIW, if you set it as @LiveTrash and @diesel have, as well as myself, you'll see the Pre-regen start when the MAP goes below 14.0 and engine is at proper op temps. Once the pre-regen is done, usually a minute or two, then you'll see soot mass start dropping from its current level of 23-24 down to 2-3 on the gauge. The RGN status will show 1 while in regen and then go to #2 when completed at Soot Mass of 2-3 on the gauge. I feel like I've become somewhat of a regen "expert" (loosely of course) since my car is regenning at intervals at less than 100 miles which for me is twice daily. Even without the SCII, I can almost "feel" when the regen is starting and for me the BIG tip-off is the fuel mileage drops dramatically , even on the highway. The accelerator also becomes less responsive to input while regenning. ONce the regen is complete, it feels like the car is waking up again. Note that during my most recent visit (today) to dealer, they told me that my intervals are normal. Prior to "their" firmware update (  ) I was regenning at 500-700 miles. Is this a fear of the VW issue haunting GM now??? Note that since the firmware update, I havent been able to go beyond 100 miles without a regen, so my fuel mileage is suffering too.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

DslGate said:


> I've been running the SC2 for nearly a year now. The info it provides is invaluable. FWIW, if you set it as @LiveTrash and @diesel have, as well as myself, you'll see the Pre-regen start when the MAP goes below 14.0 and engine is at proper op temps. Once the pre-regen is done, usually a minute or two, then you'll see soot mass start dropping from its current level of 23-24 down to 2-3 on the gauge. The RGN status will show 1 while in regen and then go to #2 when completed at Soot Mass of 2-3 on the gauge. I feel like I've become somewhat of a regen "expert" (loosely of course) since my car is regenning at intervals at less than 100 miles which for me is twice daily. Even without the SCII, I can almost "feel" when the regen is starting and for me the BIG tip-off is the fuel mileage drops dramatically , even on the highway. The accelerator also becomes less responsive to input while regenning. ONce the regen is complete, it feels like the car is waking up again. Note that during my most recent visit (today) to dealer, they told me that my intervals are normal. Prior to "their" firmware update (  ) I was regenning at 500-700 miles. Is this a fear of the VW issue haunting GM now??? Note that since the firmware update, I havent been able to go beyond 100 miles without a regen, so my fuel mileage is suffering too.


That is very interesting, when did you get the firmware update? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

[QFor those who've experienced a regen, have you ever gotten out of car and put hand under exhaust (carefully of course) while its regenning?? The exhaust coming out of the tail pipe is super hot. I haven't taken my laser temp gauge to it, BUT its amazing how hot it gets during regen. I suspect the same temps (or near) are occurring under the hood.UOTE]For those who've experienced a regen, have you ever gotten out of car and put hand under exhaust (carefully of course) while its regenning?? The exhaust coming out of the tail pipe is super hot. I haven't taken my laser temp gauge to it, BUT its amazing how hot it gets during regen. I suspect the same temps (or near) are occurring under the hood.
[/QUOTE]
I've been running scan gauge since mid summer. Generally monitor a lot of different thing (EOP-oil pressure, TFT - Tranny fluid Temp, Map, RGN,) But I follow EG1 (Exhaust Gas Temp @ 1st sensor) most. During RGN the EG1 bounces between 1000-1200 degrees. So I'm sure the exhaust the whole way back is pretty warm.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Does the Scan Guage read and clear check engine lights? Any discounts on it during the holidays? Thanks.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Does the Scan Guage read and clear check engine lights? Any discounts on it during the holidays? Thanks.


Yes it does read and clear codes/engine lights. As for deals, you have to inquire about that through ScanGauge's customer support.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

$114 shipped on Amazon. Thanks, should be here by Thurs.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> $114 shipped on Amazon. Thanks, should be here by Thurs.


Did you get this for a Diesel or Gas Cruze? I don't think Amazon sells the ScanGauge specifically programmed for the Diesel Cruze.

If you got it for a Diesel Cruze then I would cancel the order before it goes through unless it specifically says on the product page it had the Diesel programming on it. You'll need to contact ScanGauge directly on their website when you order it to tell them you want the special programming.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Or buy it through GiffordAutomotive.xom and LiveTrash is right, make sure you it has the firmware specifically for the _Cruze Diesel._


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Could also check the thread that Snipesy posted about the Torque app testers he needs!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...cussion/184506-torque-app-testers-wanted.html


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Is this the right one?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VX2NOK2/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Is this the right one?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VX2NOK2/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


I don't think so. It's the right gauge, but not programmed for the Diesel Cruze.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Copy, Thanks I cancelled. So anyone have a link to the correct part or should I just call Scan Guage. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DieselCruzerMI (Aug 4, 2015)

*FYI - SGII can be updated.*

FYI - 
So I called ScanGuage and was told that they will reprogram the SG II specifically for the Chevy Cruze Diesel free of charge, you just need to pay to ship it to them.
Also, the SG II can also be reprogrammed after that, say maybe if you happen to buy the Diesel Equinox that is due next year.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Copy, Thanks I cancelled. So anyone have a link to the correct part or should I just call Scan Guage. Thanks for the help.


Do you live in the US? Go to this website: https://www.scangauge.com/shop/

Add a ScanGauge II to your cart. Proceed to checkout, fill out the appropriate information. Once you get to the end at "Order Notes", copy and paste the following quote into there:


> ATT James DeLong: Please have this gauge programmed with the Chevy Cruze Diesel firmware. Thank you!


The only thing is, that gauge is regular price and the Amazon listing is on sale. You can try to contact ScanGauge directly and see if they'll provide a discount for you directly from them.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

LiveTrash said:


> You can try to contact ScanGauge directly and see if they'll provide a discount for you directly from them.


The coupon code DIESELCRUZE still works for $25 off. Not as cheap as Amazon, but certainly less hassle than mailing your gauge out for an update.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Unfortunately my order from amazon came today. I guess ill have to ship it to them. Will it read a current check engine light code without the specific cruze diesel package? Ill check when i get home.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

magnusson said:


> Will it read a current check engine light code without the specific cruze diesel package?


Yes


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Cruise Diesel $25 discount went away. I have an email to them, see what happens!!


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

NHRA said:


> Cruise Diesel $25 discount went away. I have an email to them, see what happens!!


PM sent!


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

On Friday I called ScanGauge direct to order a unit for my CTD...talked to Christina (I think), ordered a ScanGauge II with the CTD package, then asked whether there were any discounts for being old, being ugly, being a vet or being a CruzTalk user. She said the CruzTalk user was worth $25 off, so you might want to call direct to order yours !!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

swedgemon said:


> On Friday I called ScanGauge direct to order a unit for my CTD...talked to Christina (I think), ordered a ScanGauge II with the CTD package, then asked whether there were any discounts for being old, being ugly, being a vet or being a CruzTalk user. She said the CruzTalk user was worth $25 off, so you might want to call direct to order yours !!


Nice to see they're still offering something off for CruzeTalk members! The gauge will work out very nicely for you. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or would like suggestions on where to mount it.


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the offer...I have a dash-cam review mirrow clipped over the OEM mirror, so I'll be clipping the ScanGauge up high, just to the left of the mirror. The previous threads give good guidance !!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I use the Scan gauge to monitor RGN (Regen Status), STM (Soot), DST (Distance since last Regen) & EG1 (Exhaust Temp) most of the time. Soon I'll be towing and would like to monitor OP (oil Pressure), TFT (Transmission Fluid temp), WT (Water temp) & GER (Gear). Is there a way to preset different reading and toggle all four at once?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mkohan said:


> I use the Scan gauge to monitor RGN (Regen Status), STM (Soot), DST (Distance since last Regen) & EG1 (Exhaust Temp) most of the time. Soon I'll be towing and would like to monitor OP (oil Pressure), TFT (Transmission Fluid temp), WT (Water temp) & GER (Gear). Is there a way to preset different reading and toggle all four at once?


I don't think there is. I think you are stuck with 4.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The Torque app, plus the Biscan for GM plug in can monitor as many parameters as can fit on your Android phone display. The only parameter I don't have is Transmission Fluid Temp. I have oil pressure, all the emmisions monitors. I have a ScanGuage 2 for CTD, but it's still in the box new.. I'm finding the torque app/Biscan does all I need and more. I can also command a regen early, or even command a parked service Regen. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> So after my recent attempt at trying to find a gauge for my CTD and trying an Edge Insight CTS with no luck (defective unit, last one in stock in my area), I decided to look around for a less expensive alternative. I came across ScanGauge and am currently working with the Development Engineer to get it working fully with the Chevy Cruze Diesel.
> 
> I have a custom unit that currently shows a Regen status along with various other working gauges such as Boost PSI, voltages, temperatures, etc. He is working on adding other gauges such as Soot Grams and DEF level gauges. It is quite a bit cheaper than some of the alternatives, such as the Edge Insight CTS and is capable of showing more information than most other gauges. It is able to read and clear codes, has trip monitoring, fuel consumption statistics, the works. It's quite an impressive and compact unit. I'm very pleased with it so far.
> 
> ...


what values for torque delivered are you using in the x-gauge menu? mine didn't come pre-programmed with it from linear logic


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Is this a worthwhile addition to a tuned 2.0 CTD?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> what values for torque delivered are you using in the x-gauge menu? mine didn't come pre-programmed with it from linear logic


Torque Delivered (Ft-Lbs)
TXD: 07E02CFE52E8
RXF: D2E803FE0000
RXD: 1810
MTH: 000300100000
NAM: TRQ



HarleyGTP said:


> Is this a worthwhile addition to a tuned 2.0 CTD?


Tuned or not, yes. The ScanGauge is a worthwhile purchase if you're interested in monitoring your vehicles performance and regen cycles.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a scan gauge 2 & IMO best investment if monitoring your parameters instead of the idiot lights & hud gauge is your thing. Also I read that on diesels scan models will tell you when regen cycle is being used.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm still considering getting one, but I just wish they'd make one in a round form factor, like an Aeroforce Interceptor...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Does the ScanGauge II have a Distance To Empty (DTE) parameter? One thing I miss on the CTD that I had on the TDI is Distance To Empty (DTE) displayed on the DIC along with Distance Driven (Trip). On the CTD, the DTE reading is on a separate screen from the Trip 1 or Trip 2 screens so I'm constantly having to toggle between screens.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Does the ScanGauge II have a Distance To Empty (DTE) parameter? One thing I miss on the CTD that I had on the TDI is Distance To Empty (DTE) displayed on the DIC along with Distance Driven (Trip). On the CTD, the DTE reading is on a separate screen from the Trip 1 or Trip 2 screens so I'm constantly having to toggle between screens.


It does not have a DTE parameter.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Went to ScanGauge.com, clicked on Where To Buy, clicked on Online Retailers, Amazon was listed as a Scan Gauge Vendor so I ordered a Scan Gauge II. 

Install went fine, but not seeing any instructions in the User Guide on how to read Soot Mass numbers or Regen status. 

Sorry if covered before, need a little help here. Thanks!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Went to ScanGauge.com, clicked on Where To Buy, clicked on Online Retailers, Amazon was listed as a Scan Gauge Vendor so I ordered a Scan Gauge II.
> 
> Install went fine, but not seeing any instructions in the User Guide on how to read Soot Mass numbers or Regen status.
> 
> Sorry if covered before, need a little help here. Thanks!


The scanguage has to be programmed for the Cruze diesel. I bought mine directly from manufacturer with Cruze diesel programming.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> The scanguage has to be programmed for the Cruze diesel. I bought mine directly from manufacturer with Cruze diesel programming.


Guess I'll be contacting Scan Gauge tomorrow. I emailed Scangauge before ordering to confirm I had the right model for the Cruze diesel, they said yes but didn't mention anything about needing special programming. I just clicked on their Amazon link shown on the Scangauge.com website.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Guess I'll be contacting Scan Gauge tomorrow. I emailed Scangauge before ordering to confirm I had the right model for the Cruze diesel, they said yes but didn't mention anything about needing special programming. I just clicked on their Amazon link shown on the Scangauge.com website.


I think the special programming has the codes that are just for the Cruze diesel. They will assist, I found them pretty helpful.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Guess I'll be contacting Scan Gauge tomorrow. I emailed Scangauge before ordering to confirm I had the right model for the Cruze diesel, they said yes but didn't mention anything about needing special programming. I just clicked on their Amazon link shown on the Scangauge.com website.


There is custom firmware loaded onto the ones that work with the Diesel Cruze. It is covered somewhere within the pages of posts on this thread.
However, the developer I was working with to get this done was James DeLong. See if you can get in contact with him, he'll know what needs to be done to get it working.

It is possible though that all new ScanGauge units sold have a newer firmware that allows them to work with the Cruze Diesel and any other car as well. I'll send you a PM later today when I'm off work outlining how to put in the codes. I'll include the code for Sootmass (STM) to see if it works.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Got the PM, thanks LiveTrash! 

Also got a link from Scan Gauge Customer Support with no less than 22 X-Gauges that can be programmed specific to the Gen 1 CTD. 

https://www.scangauge.com/x-gauge-commands/chevy-cruze-diesel/

Creating/programming an X-Gauge seems straightforward but takes about 5 minutes per gauge. I'd rather not spend a couple of hours sitting in my car in 100 plus degree heat (yes it's 100 at night here) programming all 22 gauge options.

Can I get a list of the top 5 or 10 gauges most useful for the Gen 1 CTD?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Got the PM, thanks LiveTrash!
> 
> Also got a link from Scan Gauge Customer Support with no less than 22 X-Gauges that can be programmed specific to the Gen 1 CTD.
> 
> ...


STM, DSR, MAP, RGN are the four I use. STM is soot grams, DSR is miles from last regen, MAP is manifold pressure it will drop to below 12 prior to regen, RGN is 0 when not in regen, 1 for regen during regen, 2 when complete


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Confirmed today from Scan Gauge there's no 'firmware' specific to our CTD and it does not matter if you buy it directly from Scan Gauge or through one of their vendors, you'll get the very same device and configuration. 

The X-Gauge is the feature that must be manually programmed to access 22 gauges for the CTD. The link to the 22 gauges and their codes is a couple of posts above. 

The manual does does a pretty good job of describing how to program X-Gauge but this YouTube link was VERY helpful for me (thanks LiveTrash). And thanks everyone for all the help/input!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ggphJ60cDI


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I didn't have to program it like that at all, I would guess when added from scanguage they do that for you when requesting it for Cruze diesel. I was done in just a couple min, they provided a sheet which I probably threw away with the codes for diesel. I use this device but can't say I love the darn thing, don't like having it to be honest, we should not have to have it, gm should have let us know when the car is in regen mode. If it were not for others having to do manual regen I wouldn't own the device personally.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Confirmed today from Scan Gauge there's no 'firmware' specific to our CTD and it does not matter if you buy it directly from Scan Gauge or through one of their vendors, you'll get the very same device and configuration.


According to their website we need Firmware version 4.42 to access what we want.
The unit I bought off the shelf at autozone has V4.13 so I need to send it in for a upgrade from what I understand.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Diesel Dan said:


> According to their website we need Firmware version 4.42 to access what we want.
> The unit I bought off the shelf at autozone has V4.13 so I need to send it in for a upgrade from what I understand.


So it seems the general firmware upgrade is on all units and simply unlocks the ability to use it on the Cruze Diesel. When I started working with ScanGauge they sent me a test unit which was labelled as having "a custom firmware loaded on" so I was initially under the impression you needed a Cruze Diesel specific firmware. Glad to see that is not the case. Hopefully the gauges work out for you @Rivergoer


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> So it seems the general firmware upgrade is on all units and simply unlocks the ability to use it on the Cruze Diesel. When I started working with ScanGauge they sent me a test unit which was labelled as having "a custom firmware loaded on" so I was initially under the impression you needed a Cruze Diesel specific firmware. Glad to see that is not the case. Hopefully the gauges work out for you @*Rivergoer*


Yep, STM and DSR programmed as X-Gauges today. STM shows 3 and DSR shows 78 so I must've just completed a Regen. I agree with IndyDiesel, seems like a Regen status standard with the CTD would be helpful (at a minimum). 

Pretty cool, was on the fence for awhile but glad I spent the money for Scan Gauge. Can't say the same about my better half. Uh, she's...let's say...less than enthusiastic.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Diesel Dan said:


> According to their website we need Firmware version 4.42 to access what we want.
> The unit I bought off the shelf at autozone has V4.13 so I need to send it in for a upgrade from what I understand.


Bummer, sounds like you got an old version. I checked the box, no indication on the outside what version you're buying. Had to pull it up on the Scan Gauge to verify I have version 4.42. Got mine online from Amazon. I got linked to Amazon via the Scangauge.com vendor list.

Give Cust Service a call or email, they seem pretty responsive and hopefully can get you updated.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Before you buy scan gauge*



LiveTrash said:


> Do you live in the US? Go to this website: https://www.scangauge.com/shop/
> 
> Add a ScanGauge II to your cart. Proceed to checkout, fill out the appropriate information. Once you get to the end at "Order Notes", copy and paste the following quote into there:
> 
> ...


IMPORTANT: If you plan to buy a Scan Gauge II, read the above quote from @LiveTrash. I wish I had before I ordered mine. Alas I was too lazy to read and learn from others here (sorry).

After my SGII buying experience, I spent a couple of hours reading through this entire thread. It seems the information I got from Linear Logic customer service, while accurate, did not tell the whole story. They did confirm the Scan Gauge II will work with the CTD, they just left out the part about how to get the unit 'pre-programmed' for this vehicle. That apparently requires special communication.

If you don't feel like spending an hour or two programming the CTD-specific X-Gauge options in yourself or having to ship the unit to Linear Logic for programming then:

1) Order directly from scangauge.com (not Amazon or other "authorized vendors")
2) Copy and paste the quote above into the Order Notes section

Only if you follow these steps will you receive a unit pre-programmed with the CTD-specific gauges.

In closing, a BIG thanks to @LiveTrash for all the great work here. This thread is worthy of a Sticky IMHO.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

All you have to do is order direct from manufacture of scanguage, ask for programming for Chevy Cruze Diesel and it will work without any additional programming. I assume this works for gen 2 but I dunno.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> All you have to do


Famous last words.
We can not get internet/cable at our new house. Cell phones barely work 1/2 the time so heavy internet surfing is gone. Some cursory reading of the SG2 looked like what I needed and our daughter was visiting with her 1.4L Cruze with a CEL light so I called around and found one locally, with out dated firmware. 

That is how I ended up with a non-CTD compliant unit and why I can't do countless down loads to upgrade. Everyone in this country can't spend hours doing in depth research on the internet, yet.

AT&T, we're ready for AirGig!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I just walked into the Linear Logic office today and they flashed my firmware for free. They also put in a new display, and chip since it's required for the new firmware..... so I have a new SGII in an old case. He also gave me a printout with the CTD extras on it. This place rocks. Online I saw it costs $25 to do it by mail.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ha. Now I wish I hadn't hooked it up. I guess ignorance IS bliss. I'm averaging less that 400 miles per regen. Just watched it cycle twice during one tank. Oh well. As long as my car keeps going without Emissions issues I'm good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Will the updated unit still work with a non-diesel Cruze? I have been waiting to purchase for a few reasons and thought - why not get an updated unit for future resale if I ever need to part out my car.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Other than the regen information, why else would I want this scangauge? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the money with a deleted cruze.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Auto transmission fluid temp, oil pressure, Fuel temp to name a few. The link will take you to a full listing. 

https://www.scangauge.com/xgauge_collection/chevy-cruze-diesel/


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm putting this here in case anyone else has issues like what I'm having. 

It just started today. When driving the ScangaugeII will get bright and then blank out and all the parameters will come back on. It has done it pretty consistent and seems to be getting worse. It would happen every minute or so and now is down to every 14 seconds.

I'm going to contact Scangauge and see what is going on and if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Update to my ScanGauge II issue. I sent it in for repair and had it back within a week free of charge. So if anyone is having issues with their ScanGauge II call them and let them know that you are sending it in. All repairs are free. I'm back up and running and really missed it. Not fun not knowing when it was going into regen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just an FYI for you Scangaugers, a little pricy but nice: BlendMount Kit for ScanGaugeII/ScanGaugeD 










Cheap Knockoff of ScanGauge


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

2nd gen Cruze diesel support?

If so you'll convert me from Ultragauge to Scan gauge.

Ultragauge customer service was less than helpful when I asked about some pids......

EDIT: Well their site shows a picture of a 2nd gen when looking at the Cruze Diesel features and it says any 2014+ diesel. 

Went ahead and ordered one. I will report back how it works on a 2nd gen.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp got my gauge today. I put in the discount code to get it pre-programmed with cruze diesel x gauges and it came blank.

I took the time to program EGT1, Soot mass, regen status and current gear.
The only one that seems to work is EGT1. The rest stay blank.

2nd gen is a no go with those pids as of right now.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had contacted them and they did reply back. They provided some to try and I can report that all the ones they provided up to this point do work.

I enjoy having information such as dpf soot load, current gear etc etc.

Here's a thread for 2nd gen info if anyone is interested: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418...235210-2nd-gen-diesel-scan-gauge-x-codes.html


----------

